

 What happened here? Double posting shenanigans at HN - failquicker
http://randombytes.posterous.com/
I was just browsing through the previous days top stories and saw this. It caught my eye because obviously it was the same story, twice. Same comments. But 2 (marginally) different karma scores. I'm always curious and wondered if anyone had an explanation.
======
failquicker
It seems to be a bunch of submissions are effected. The page past the picture
I took now has 3 of the double submissions. I just added a second screen shot.

------
failquicker
Can anyone else verify that this is happening? Starts at post 119 on the
popular stories list.

